# Road vs. Mountain bike helmet



## krasco (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,
I was shopping for MTB helmet on e-bay, but by mistake I ordered road bike helmet (2006 Giro Atmos). I'll try to return the helmet, but if that doesn't work, and just out of curiocity, can I use this helmet for mountain biking?

Thanks


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The simple answer: Yes, you can use it, if it fits your head.

The tiny details:
- Some mtb helmets have more protection for the back and sides of the head, many do not.
- MTB helmets tend to have vizors to keep the sun and vegetation away from your eyes. I do not use one but that is my own preference.
- Fit is the most important thing in a helmet: you cannot enjoy your rides if the helmet is hurting your head.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Sure you can....*

road and mountain bike helmets must meat the industry same standards so the level of protection is the same. Designs may be slightly different, but other than that your getting basically the same helmet. As perttime mentioned the little details may differ but when it comes done to it, you're dome won't notice the difference. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

A road helmet is typically a little lighter.. and they're styled different. With the new helmet construction weight is becoming the smallest issue... Now it's all about vents and style. Serious roadies will make fun of you if you ride with a mtb helmet.. 

I ride my road bike with my MTB helmet because I just haven't bought a road helmet yet. This year I will though


----------



## Spin153 (Sep 21, 2006)

I always just use a road helmet for everything. You can wear a road helmet to mountain bike in and still look "cool". But if you wear a mountain bike helmet on the road bike, the "coolness factor" decreases. I have a Giro Atmos and I love it. It's a great helmet. I also have the Bell Sweep R helmet (road). It's the same as the Bell Sweep XC, minus the visor and $25. I don't need a visor, so I saved my $25. The Sweep R is the road helmet. And the Sweep XC is the mountain bike helmet.


----------



## krasco (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, I guess it's not big deal to keep it after all? I guess it all comes to the way you look, which I'm not concern (at least not at the moment). I did however paid attention to the size, and as long as it fits and feels right, I'll be happy with it.
Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

The important thing is to wear your helmet... (and ride like you don't wear one :thumbsup: )...

I have a couple of the Giro Atmos and a Pneumo that I've collected over the years, and really like them. I wore the road helmets when I started with the MTB the year before last, and after I retired one of my Atmos' when a UPS truck blew me off the road last October, I replaced it with a Giro Xen MTB helmet. I use the Xen now for riding at night (spiced it up a good bit with reflective tape) and bad weather (the brim is great for keeping the rain out of my eyes, as well as blocking the late evening sun and on-coming headlights. 

So wear a helmet that's 1) comfortable and 2) stylish enough that you'll wear it and feel good about it. 

tom


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

krasco said:


> I did however paid attention to the size, and as long as it fits and feels right, I'll be happy with it.


Head and helmet shapes are also different. I seem to have a difficult shape and trying the helmet is the only way I can make sure it fits me. Hope yours is good for you.


----------



## TekkBkr (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah a great helmet wear it and ride like the wind.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

PscyclePath said:


> The important thing is to wear your helmet... (and ride like you don't wear one :thumbsup: )...
> tom


NO!! Have you seen the stupid stuff that riders without helmets pull? Please don`t ride like that. Yikes!

And remember that just because it`s a road helmet you still don`t have to shave your legs.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I remember when I first started riding MTB... I was embarrassed about wearing my helmet.. and I often skipped out on it. Well.. one lovely day I took a ride and wrecked pretty bad.. and when I was able to pull myself together I noticed my head came within inches of smashing into a nice pointy rock.. 
Around that same time a few members of this board posted pictures of their wrecks without helmets...

Can't think who it was but he was walking his dog.. his a pipe of some sort and face planted... I remember those pictures every single time I think of helmets... 

Look like a dork.. or die. Basically how it goes.


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

Ride Safe... Nobody cares which helmet you wear, just ride safe.
But more importantly... RIDE & have fun.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> NO!! Have you seen the stupid stuff that riders without helmets pull? Please don`t ride like that. Yikes!
> 
> And remember that just because it`s a road helmet you still don`t have to shave your legs.


Not the point at all... Empirical data points that a significant number of cyclists are prone to take greater risks because they're wearing a helmet and are thus "protected." Another study indicates that motorists are often likely to buzz you a little closer if you're wearing a helmet than not.

Helmets are the best single method to prevent or mitigate brain injury in the case that you have a crash or fall. However, wearing a helmet by itself isn't a magic wand to keep you safe. Your helmet is the last, inner layer in a safety system that should be set up to protect you from getting hurt in an accident system in the first place... for example, the layers of safety are:

1. Control your bike. Don't fall or collide with others.
2. Follow rules. Don't cause traffic crashes.
3. Lane/roadway positioning -- don't encourage others' mistakes.
4. Avoidance. Avoid the mistakes of others
5. Passive safety -- survive a crash. Wear your protective gear (helmet/glasses/gloves).

I fully agree with you... riding with yer-head-up-yer-hind-end is no substitute for wearing a properly-fitted bike helmet not matter how much padding you have in your shorts  Remember your helmet is designed to protect in about a 14 mph collision or a drop from shoulder height... not necessarily when you blow your landing from some excessively good air...

Tom


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Just kidding. Well, a little bit of ragging on the clueless people who pedal around town in a daze without apparently the slightst interest in what`s moving around them. You`ve seen them riding the wrong side of the road, night time with dark clothes and no lights, tooling through parking lots without so much as a glance at the cars around them. These guys never wear helmets. I prefer not to ride like them.


----------

